# Big buddy tile replacement?



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Wondering if anybody here has replaced the tiles in their big buddy heater? I have to replace mine and ordered two of them.. The gal I spoke with at Mr. Heater said I would need to order a gasket as well when they were back in stock and gave me the part number.. My question for someone who has replaced these tiles, do I need one gasket or two? I am not sure if this is one big gasket for the whole surrounding or if these are two individual gaskets, one for each tile? Thanks in advance


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Why are you changing them, cracked?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Should be one for each tile, i thought it came in the kit when replaced mine.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

janddp said:


> Why are you changing them, cracked?



Yep.. One broke out and the other is cracked... 10 mile bumpy ride out on Saginaw bay last year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

BryPaulD said:


> Yep.. One broke out and the other is cracked... 10 mile bumpy ride out on Saginaw bay last year
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol yup, you have to carry the buddy heaters on your machine or you will crack one eventually. I learned the hard way also.


----------

